# The Scale of Life



## matseski (May 23, 2012)

This is a quick series I did highlighting the vast scales of life, ranging from the oceans of the world to the microorganisms that inhabit it.

1 Life#1






2 Life#2





3 Blue Planet





Looking for criticism, thoughts, suggestions, or any commentary!
Any guesses as to what the images are actually of might be fun too..

Thanks for looking


----------



## Dracaena (May 28, 2012)

What are we looking at? Looks interesting


----------



## Skaperen (May 29, 2012)

Looks to me like cell protoplasm features.


----------



## Joel_W (May 30, 2012)

Out of the set of 3, I much prefer pic #3 as it's colors really makes your image pop. The 1st two pictures just look more like what I would expect to see in a textbook.


----------



## EDL (May 30, 2012)

Vast scales?  It all looks like views through a microscope.  Where's the vastness?


----------



## 480sparky (May 30, 2012)

EDL said:


> Vast scales?  It all looks like views through a microscope.  Where's the vastness?



Even what the human eye can see through a microscope is pretty big, compared to everything else.


----------



## matseski (May 31, 2012)

Maybe vastness wasn't the correct wording.  I am trying to build a series of images that conveys the continuum of the various scales of life, from the microorganism to entire planets.  These particular images are the result of trying to clean LOR off a silicon wafer with acetone (hint...it doesnt work). There is nothing alive about these images, but I felt they adequately described two ends of the spectrum which I am trying to define, cellular components and the whole planet.  In all actuality, the B&W images are pretty close to their natural coloration in Blue Planet was derived in post to give the impression of the classic shot of a sunrise on earth from space.  

I've been working like crazy lately, but hopefully I'll make a few more mistakes and be able to explore this concept more fully in the coming weeks.  Keep an eye out!

Its mind boggling to comprehend the idea of 62 orders of magnitude...


----------

